# Song with lyrics that you relate to.



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm curious what songs MBTI types would pick for lyrics that they feel connected to. 

There's a song by Animal Collective that I love. Even better is Lauren O'Connell's cover. 






It's one of the few songs where the lyrics feel like it's talking about me. All of these lyrics conjuring all of these images but reiterated again and again, it's not about the words. I don't even know how to explain it. Intuitives on PerC seem to complain that the world doesn't see things the way they do. It seems to me that the world doesn't see things the way I do. I go everywhere, arriving in the place I started. The world is in a constant state of change, both new and old, just like me. It's such a simple song but anyone trying to dissect the words will get lost. Because the song is not the words and yet completely is. Okay, I'm not explaining this very well. But A for effort right? 

I don't tend to particularly relate with characters or lyrics or pictures or stories very often. But both the original version and O'Connell's version are like a breath of fresh air for me. Could you post a song that has lyrics that you feel strongly connected to and try to explain why? 

*"Peacebone"*

By Animal Collective

A Peacebone got found in the dinosaur wing
Well I've been jumpin all over, but my views were slowly shrinking
I was a jugular vein in a juggler’s girl
I was supposedly leaking the most interesting colors

While half of my fingers are dipped in the sand
You progress in letters but you're used to cooking broccoli
The other side of takeout is mildew on rice

And an obsession with the past is like a dead fly
And just a few things are related to the "old times"
Then we did believe in magic and we did die
It's not my words that you should follow, it's your insides
You're just an inside. Adjust your insides. You're just an inside.

I bet the monster was happy when we made him a maze
Cause he don’t understand intentions and he just looks at your face
I bet the bubbles exploded to tickle the bath
And all the birds are very curious, all the fish were at the surface.

With half of me waiting for myself to get calm
I'm like a pelican at red tide
I'm a corpse, I'm not a fisherman and
A blow out does not mean I will have a good night

Cause an obsession with the past is like a dead fly
And just a few things are related to the "old times"
When we did believe in magic and we did die.
It's not my words that you should follow, it's your inside
Adjust your insides. You're just an inside.

Well I start in a hose and I'll end in a yard
When I feel like I’m stealing I can't keep myself from hearing God
Only the taste of your cooking can make me bow on the ground
It was the clouds that carved the mountains
It was the mountains that made the kids scream

Oh well she bore all her parts but
She never was found
You think I'll carve a path through New York
and be an artist, but are you anything.
Then you find out that you can’t ask a baby to cry

And an obsession with the past is like a dead fly
And just a few things are related to the "old times"
When we did believe in magic and we did die.
It's not my words that you should follow, it's your inside
Adjust your insides. You're just an inside.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

*Tool, Lateralus*: My current signature quotes this song. I often find my mind following the paths of over analysis, encouraging my own association with my mind, and discouraging my association with _the present._






Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me.
lets me see.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn beyond the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition, missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines.

Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me.
lets me see there is so much more
and beckons me to look through to these infinite possibilities.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn outside the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition leaving all these opportunities behind.

Feed my will to feel this moment urging me to cross the line.
Reaching out to embrace the random.
Reaching out to embrace whatever may come.

I embrace my desire to
feel the rhythm, to feel connected
enough to step aside and weep like a widow
to feel inspired, to fathom the power,
to witness the beauty, to bathe in the fountain,
to swing on the spiral
of our divinity and still be a human.

With my feet upon the ground I lose myself
between the sounds and open wide to suck it in.
I feel it move across my skin.
I'm reaching up and reaching out.
I'm reaching for the random or what ever will bewilder me.
And following our will and wind we may just go where no one's been.
We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been.

Spiral out. Keep going...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Revenant said:


> *Tool, Lateralus*: My current signature quotes this song. I often find my mind following the paths of over analysis, encouraging my own association with my mind, and discouraging my association with _the present._


Seems as though the world is focused on the past and the future and I've had to work hard to find someone that will enjoy the present with me. You're not so much for the present huh?


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> Seems as though the world is focused on the past and the future and I've had to work hard to find someone that will enjoy the present with me. You're not so much for the present huh?


I'm all _for it_. But I struggle with it. I don't live there _naturally_, or I should probably say _my mind_ does not live "in the present" naturally. This song expresses (very very well) my mind's struggle with this, and my mind's rejection that living "in the now" is a good or beneficial thing.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

Eyedea and Abilities

They make the songs, but Eyedea in his lyrics just puts together all the things I already thought but am unable to put into words. It`s unconventional, and I don`t get all of it, but it is so much it`s own thing that the doors it open for self exploration are almost intimidating (in a good way)






I`m really into rap (Jay-Z, Outkast, Kanye West, Nas, Atmosphere ,Pharoahe Monch) It`s not always the lyrics, sometimes it`s just the feeling of listening to a story. There are so many common themes.

And of course when I don`t feel like thinking I just listen to Skrillex, I think he is also an ISFP?


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Gonna revive this thread. Not MBTI related.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Pianoman (Dec 6, 2015)

"Let IT Be! whisper words of wisdom let it be "


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Aussie infj (May 10, 2021)

monemi said:


> I'm curious what songs MBTI types would pick for lyrics that they feel connected to.
> 
> There's a song by Animal Collective that I love. Even better is Lauren O'Connell's cover.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aussie infj (May 10, 2021)

Aussie INFJ 1.Nobody sees-powderfinger. 2.Missy Higgins-Nightmind 3 . RobThomas -This is how a heart breaks. 4. Wilson Phillips- Hold on. 5.Howard Jones - Things can only get better. 6. Train - Calling all angels. 7. Travelling Wilburys -Its Alright.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

It's a song about selling out so it can be applied to assorted aspects of life.






Big Bang Baby
- STP

I got a picture of a photograph
Of a wedding and a shell
It's just a burning ancient memory
I never kiss and tell

So turn it up and burn it
There's a hole in your head
There's a hole in your head
Where the birds can't sing along

Does anybody know how the story really goes
Or do we all just hum along
Sell your soul and sign an autograph

Big bang baby, it's a crash, crash, crash
I wanna die, but I gotta laugh
Orange crush mama is a laugh, laugh, laugh
Spin me up, spin me, spin me out

Station to station send me up and out
Is that what life and love is all about
I think I think so
We used to see in color

Now it's only black and white
Yeah, it's only black and white
Because the world is color blind

Does anybody know how the story really goes
How the story really goes
Or do we all just hum along
Sell your soul and sign an autograph

Big bang baby, it's a crash, crash, crash
I wanna cry, but I gotta laugh
Orange crush mama is a laugh, laugh, laugh
Nothing's for free, nothing's for free

Take it away boys
Nothing's for free, nothing's for free
Take it away boys
So turn it up and burn it

There's a hole in your head
There's a hole in your head
Where the birds can't sing along
Does anybody know how the story really goes

How the story really goes
Or do we all just hum along
Sell your soul and sign an autograph
Big bang baby, it's a crash, crash, crash
I wanna cry, but I gotta laugh
Orange crush mama is a laugh, laugh, laugh
Nothing's for free, nothing's for free

Take it away boys
Nothing's for free, nothing's for free
Take it away boys
So turn it up and burn it
There's a hole in your head
There's a hole in your head
Where the birds can't sing along
Does anybody know how the story really goes
The story really goes
Or do we all just hum along


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

Many Linkin Park songs. The only band I’ve liked since I was a kid. They don’t have a single “happy” song as far as I recall. RIP Chester he’s truly irreplaceable:


----------



## yubih (Apr 12, 2021)

* *





I was pulling out my hair
The day I got the deal
Chemically calm
Was I meant to feel happy that my life
Was just about to change?
One life pretending to be the cat who got the cream
Oh, everybody said: "Marina is a dreamer"
People like to tell you what you're gonna be
It's not my problem if you don't see what I see
And I do not give a damn if you don't believe
My problem, it's my problem
That I never am happy
It's my problem, it's my problem
On how fast I will succeed
Are you satisfied with an average life?
Do I need to lie to make my way in life?
High achiever, don't you see?
Baby, nothing comes for free
They say I'm a control freak
Driven by a greed to succeed
Nobody can stop me
'Cause it's my problem if I want to pack up and run away
It's my business if I feel the need to smoke and drink and sway
It's my problem, it's my problem
If I feel the need to hide
And it's my problem if I have no friends and feel I want to die
Are you satisfied with an average life?
Do I need to lie to make my way in life?
Are you satisfied with an easy ride?
Once you cross the line, will you be satisfied?
Sad inside in this life
Unsatisfied, praying
Sad inside in this life
Unsatisfied, waiting
Are you satisfied with an average life?
Do I need to lie to make my way in life?
Are you satisfied with an easy ride?
Once you cross the line, will you be satisfied?
Black, white (are you satisfied? Are you satisfied? Are you satisfied?)
Black, white (are you satisfied, are you satisfied?)
Black, white (are you satisfied? Are you satisfied? Are you satisfied?)
Black, white (are you satisfied, are you satisfied?)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Chorus and obviously only some parts of the rest.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

𝙸 𝚌𝚊𝚗'𝚝 𝚎𝚡𝚊𝚌𝚝𝚕𝚢 𝚛𝚎𝚕𝚊𝚝𝚎 𝚝𝚘 𝚝𝚑𝚒𝚜 𝚜𝚘𝚗𝚐 𝚋𝚞𝚝 𝚜𝚘𝚖𝚎 𝚘𝚏 𝚒𝚝. 𝙽𝚘𝚝 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚔𝚗𝚒𝚏𝚎 𝚘𝚛 𝚜𝚠𝚘𝚛𝚍 𝚝𝚑𝚒𝚗𝚐,𝚏𝚘𝚛 𝚎𝚡𝚊𝚖𝚙𝚕𝚎. 𝙱𝚞𝚝 𝚒𝚝𝚜 𝚊 𝚐𝚛𝚎𝚊𝚝 𝚜𝚘𝚗𝚐 𝚊𝚋𝚘𝚞𝚝 𝚕𝚘𝚟𝚎, 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝙸 𝚌𝚊𝚗 𝚛𝚎𝚕𝚊𝚝𝚎 𝚝𝚘 𝚝𝚑𝚊𝚝, 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚝𝚛𝚊𝚟𝚎𝚕𝚒𝚗𝚐

Will you will listen to my song, will you will listen to my word.
Down the farms of the farm valley where I have my father and mother.
Will you listen to my show I will tell you the truth,
In my show you will hear how I have been a gypsy.
My father he was a rich man, and I was his only son
That I should become powerful, it was father and mother's dream.
I have plowed through schools, because they wanted me progress,
The point of this was that I should inherit them.

Then one evening a little later in the autumn, a lot of gypsys came around.
They had knives in their belts as long as a sword.
Now listen to me what I say, your daughter's she was was fine,
And I thought to myself, this girl is going to be mine.

But that life did not fit my lot I soon saw,
It always sounded like the peasant boy, they never left me alone.
For I wasn't one like the others, I was born as a burobeng,
And I could never learn the gypsies harsch gyspy slang.

Now these guys must hear that with hawks followed killings.
I will not deny, there was too much blood loss.
I took the knife, held the shaft, drove the whole blade in.
Since I have never, that with it to go nice.

So one night at Gjøvik-mart'n I came up in such a situation,
Cold words and cold glances, all brought me resentment.
"Burobengen" (farmer devil) they called me, the peasant blood started boil,
Quickly I grab the saber, in his belly I put it.

Inheritedless I became of father, and abandoned I became mother,
But to Anna the Tater (gypsy) girl I had to keep my word.
I sincerely love the girl, I for you will tell the truth,
In my show you will hear how I have become a gypsy.

Now I have to sit here, I've had so many years,
But to write home to the farm, it probably never stands for me.
And when other fathers ask how I'm doing,
I hear my father answer, he's found on the road.

I have not collected money, I have a lot of kids.
I will walk the country road until I plunge into my grave.
And the day will never come that I will regret it,
Had I never had the girl, I would never have had peace


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

__
https://soundcloud.com/emprisemusic%2Faayushi-dillistone-diamond-child-muto-remix



One of those songs I first heard while asleep
which ended up being the soundtrack to dreams.​


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

_I haven't felt so alive in years
The sun is shining down on me
My eyes are welling up with tears
Tears of joy, tears of ecstasy

Emotions I once kept concealed
Now flow freely like a river
Life's great mysteries revealed
Love's great promises delivered

I hate my life I want to die
I was just pretending all this time
A mask I wear so I don't bare
My soul to the cold, harsh world out there
Try to prevail but only fail
Each time on a grander and grander scale
My life is worthless and so am I
I hate my life I want to die

The landscape rises to meet my feet
The sky descends to fill my arms
For once I finally feel complete
For once I know I can't be harmed

All I know is light and love
I feel that I could live forever
While others' troubles seem to grow
I have no problems whatsoever

I hate my life I want to die
I was just pretending all this time
A mask I wear so I don't bare
My soul to the cold, harsh world out there
Try to prevail but only fail
Each time on a grander and grander scale
My life is worthless and so am I
I hate my life I want to die

The epiphany that came to fall
Finally helped me reconcile
What I felt wasn't joy at all
All this time it was just denial

I hate my life I want to die
I was just pretending all this time
A mask I wear so I don't bare
My soul to the cold, harsh world out there
Try to prevail but only fail
Each time on a grander and grander scale
My life is worthless and so am I
I hate my life I want to die_

--------------------------------------------------------------------

When he says "I was just pretending all this time" it really means that during the depressive episodes a bit of rationalization happened; explaining away the mania in a way that criticizes and blames himself because the depressive episodes lowered his self-esteem. A total switch from being on top of the world, overly optimistic, and invincible, to being so depressed and pessimistic that it's all he can see and he feels as though that darkness is all there ever was.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

_A prince in practice moans for the attention that he wants_
_But most of this town won't even
Dignify his ignorance with a response
Left to a crowded foster home by a 15-year-old mom
Never been held in anyone's arms
When you've never been moved it's really hard to move on
A young saleswoman sets up shop when the sun sets
She'll make your wildest dreams come true
At a price you won't forget
The sadly-married set up alibis: no harm, no regret
Hoping they meet an angel in bed
That could wrestle the devil right out of their heads
This city runs fast, no one has time to sit with themselves
No time to look into our pain
Or see the same despair in everyone else
It's here, it's there, it's everywhere
Tears soak each card the dealers dealt
But time taught me how to see every second as Heaven
Even though they're perfectly disguised as Hell
And I refuse to let past bruises cover the light
It ain't all good, but it's all good enough, so I know I'm alright
Agony is truth, it's our connection to the living
I accept it as perfection and keep on existing in the now

I can only build if I tear the walls down
Even if it breaks me, I won't let it make me frown
I'm falling, but no matter how hard I hit the ground
…I'll still smile
I can only build if I tear the walls down
Even if it breaks me, I won't let it make me frown
I'm falling, but no matter how hard I hit the ground
…I'll still smile

Ear-to-ear, as if that's all I'm here for
Despite the wars founded by the rich, funded by the poor
Kids barely 18 are dying so billionaires can make more
Elsewhere hungry mothers watch their babies starve to death
In a beat-up shack on a dirt floor
The aged professor quotes, "Freedom's without a path."
Now he dresses like a widow
And preaches "Love is dead" in every class
But curiosity killed the cat and taught the dog in him how to act
And it burned his bridge to Jill
So he tries to drown the guilt with a bottle of Jack
Self-proclaimed rebels say, "We must oppose the system!"
"You gotta take a stand; if you're not against 'em, you're with 'em!"
Signs read: "Support the troops!"
"Bring 'em home!" "No more innocent victims!"
But when a homeless veteran asks for spare change
You're too busy protesting to even listen
And I'm no different, I live in conflict and contradiction
But it can be so beautiful when I don't reject what lies within
It's beautiful the way agony connects us to the living
I think of the world when I hurt and keep on existing in the now

I can only build if I tear the walls down
Even if it breaks me, I won't let it make me frown
I'm falling, but no matter how hard I hit the ground
…I'll still smile
I can only build if I tear the walls down
Even if it breaks me, I won't let it make me frown
I'm falling, but no matter how hard I hit the ground_
_…I'll still smile_


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

_Everyone wants to get out of the..._
_Wants to be free, wants to see no more...
We're guaranteed that the seasons will...
'Till then, I'm keeping sunshine on my...
When the drops hit my head they leave a...
Everyone wants to get out of the...
We cannot avoid nature's bleeding...
But I smile while it trickles down the...

Rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Wants to be free, wants to see no more pain
We're guaranteed that the seasons will change
'Till then, I'm keeping sunshine on my brain
When the drops hit my head they leave a stain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain

Harvested love only comes after rain
Even though it brings overwhelming strain
It falls from all skies so I can't complain
Without it, our growth would not be the same
Most people like to have someone to blame
But it falls randomly, not taking aim
It makes up one half of the yin and yang
Without the water, you can't have the flame
Without the water, you can't have the flame
Some are content holding ground in their game
But when my soul steps to exit this frame
I will be reincarnated as

Rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Wants to be free, wants to see no more pain
We're guaranteed that the seasons will change
'Till then, I'm keeping sunshine on my brain
When the drops hit my head they leave a stain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
We cannot avoid nature's bleeding vein
But I smile while it trickles down the drain

Rain
Harvested thought only comes after rain
Artists may talk and give it different names
When they appear wet, they may feel ashamed
So they don't walk but instead take the train
And when that ride stops they notice the strange
Sense of degeneration they've obtained
While the world evolves, they stand and turn lame
Storm is prerequisite to mental gain
Storm is prerequisite to mental gain
Philosophy's like that: simple and plain
Poets play with words to keep themselves sane
You do your thing while the clouds pour the

Rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Wants to be free, wants to see no more pain
We're guaranteed that the seasons will change
'Till then, I'm keeping sunshine on my brain
When the drops hit my head they leave a stain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain

Harvested skill only comes after rain
Architects build under sun, so they claim
But when the puddles decided to hang
Is when their hands sketched the plans that remained
Every man secretly hopes he can tame
The beast he fears most cause it can't be slain
Towering, gray faces laugh so deranged
One day we all will break free from their chains
One day we all will break free from their chains
And rise towards the sun with good health sustained
It's almost impossible to explain
But I owe all my success to the

Rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Wants to be free, wants to see no more pain
We're guaranteed that the seasons will change
'Till then, I'm keeping sunshine on my brain
When the drops hit my head they leave a stain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain
Everyone wants to get out of the rain

Everyone wants to get out of the...
Wants to be free, wants to see no more...
We're guaranteed that the seasons will...
'Till then, I'm keeping sunshine on my...
When the drops hit my head they leave a...
Everyone wants to get out of the...
We cannot avoid nature's bleeding..._
_But I smile while it trickles down the..._


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

Eminem- Beautiful *

Linkin Park- Numb *

Linkin Park ft. Kiiara- Heavy *

God Bless the Broken Road- Rascal Flatts version

Puddle of Mudd- Blurry (partially because of Ace Combat 5) *

Fort Minor- The Hard Way *

BoB ft. Paramore- Airplanes (Parts 1 and 2) *

Evanescence- Going Under

Evanescence- Haunted

Evanescence- Imaginary *

Evanescence- Tourniquet


*I relate to it a lot.

“Don’t say I’m out of touch, with this rampant chaos, your reality. I know well what lies beyond my sleeping refuge, the nightmare I build my own world to escape.”


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

[Intro]
I am a soldier
I stand ready to deploy, engage and destroy my enemies
I am The God of War

I am the God of War! (5X)

[Verse 1: Smackola]
Yeah, in my mind I'm a killer on the front line
Hard line, primed for war time
In my bloodline, death by design
On the frontline still spitting hot iron
And my battle cries keep me energized
This is suicide mentally I'm victimized
Too many times, too many lies
Who will survive, who'll be denied
And there ain't no sympathy for what they did to me
Squeeze and my clips run empty
Raw infamy, build intensity
Still kill 'em all to my murderous symphony
Forever a nightmare, caught in the crosshairs
Cold dark stares from the land of lost rare's
Born destroyer, collector of souls I'll bring fire
From the sky to rain down like thunderbolts

[Hook: Krizz Kaliko]
I am a warrior, I have no fear
No one will conquer me, I will not die here
I will forever be where the killers run free
Held unaccountable to the heavens just call me
I am the chosen one, keep till the rising sun
I sacrifice it all for my asservation
When my work is done, there will be no more
Who will destroy me, I am the God of War!
I am the God of War! I am the God of...

[Verse 2: Tech N9ne]
Gotta get to my family, ain't nobody can handle me
You are lookin' at more than a man
Steady causin' calamity on the edge of insanity
Takin' every demon I can
Try to pull it you bite the bullet fully loaded
Animal you can see by the look on my face
If you the enemy then my energy finna be
Givin' penalties and not be leavin' a trace
Better run when we all come a knockin'
Ain't no lovin' no fuckin' peace offerin'
Shaking the planet never comin' home in a coffin
Incredible veteran I take 'em to hell often
You hear a lot of roar
From a cannon ***** not a sword
Taking pilots to the bottom floor
I'm the motherfucking God of War

[Verse 3: Krizz Kaliko]
Who will it take from me
Better yet what's left for me
Feels like I'm slipping but
I'm fighting 'til the death of me
Feels like I'm out of my body
No I'm out of my head
And I ain't tryin' to be funny
But I'm knockin' 'em dead
This is torture, this is pain
This is crazy, it's insane
If I tell you to please give me more
Then I want all of it
See this is war and I'm the God of it

I am a warrior, I have no fear
No one will conquer me, I will not die here
I will forever be where the killers run free
Held unaccountable to the heavens just call me
I am the chosen one, keep till the rising sun
I sacrifice it all for my asservation
When my work is done, there will be no more
Who will destroy me, I am the God of War!
I am the God of War! I am the God of...

I am the God of War!


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Late Night Grande Hotel by Nanci Griffith.

...I feel like Garbo in this late night grande hotel
Cause living alone is all I've ever done well...

2. Joni Mitchell’s Don’t Interrupt The Sorrow.

“...since I was seventeen— I’ve had no one over me...”


----------



## cyber-bully (6 mo ago)

Ladies and Gentlemen.
Welcome to the Wonderland.
Now let’s start the game.


This isn’t a place where a little girl like you should walk in.
This isn’t Wonderland.
It is either kill or get killed.
That is how we entertain ourselves.


Red and black. Do you not know either of them, Princess?
You don’t have to cry.
Because I will teach you how to “play.”


Jump on an opportunity and never let it slip.
Turn tail and run if you smell danger.
The undefeated Cheshire game.
‘Twas brillig!
Do you see this mysterious sixth sense of mine?
You’re drawing dead.
I am sorry, not sorry. I win this hand.
A spooky cat grins in the dark.


Your next action is written on your face.
You’re like a dreaming girl.
Even in a gloomy place like this,
You refuse to believe that they are here to trick you.
Ugh, I’m so done!


Even after I realize how naïve you are,
I am allured by you even more.
A world full of bluffs bores me to death.


Attack (raise), if your hand is weak.
The stronger your hand, the more often you defend (call).
Go behind their backs. The Cheshire game.
‘Twas brillig!
Take a bow and play the hand with class.
I only leave an imprint of my extreme and innocent smile.
If you feel like you play too much,
Just run away like a mischievous cat.


I’m Odd. I’d rather take a chance and gamble on our relationship
As odd as the slithy toves.
Me and you together.


Jump on an opportunity and never let it slip.
Turn tail and run if you smell danger.
This is how I play the Cheshire game.
‘Twas brillig!
They think I am as harmless as a kitten.
What they see is just the surface of the mask.


I won’t let anyone get in my way anymore.
That’s it for tonight. The Cheshire game.
‘Twas brillig!
Take a bite of an unknown snack,
and at midnight…… I start feeling like something is gonna happen.


So, let’s not wait tonight.
We will “have” the rest of the dream for dessert.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Middle Child.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Most of my fam whether my kids, mom, or sibling have often compared my disposition and life to Stevie in these songs. Both my mother and my eldest daughter always stress I got Stevie vibes in person socially. As my mother says it is my cynical aloof edginess


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

I just posted this as an "INFP anthem" without lyrics. I am learning to do this, so here goes again, different form.






and just for good form, and because I don't know what my problem is yet, here's what I'd consider a good INFJ song:


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Right now it would be zis one 

Hidden Citizens - Another One Bites the Dust


----------

